# Video of my tripod cooker modification



## gunsandgearnetwork (Jul 2, 2015)

A video I did about my tripod cooker modification to make it more versatile.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I can see that you put a lot of thought into that cooker platform. Have you ever used one over an open fire? I'd like to see a video of that.
I think you need a stronger grate because the heat from a fire will weaken it and if you are using a pot to boil water it is going to be a mess.

When I cook in the wilds I use either coals where an open fire is allowed or a single burner camp stove (mine is a multi-fuel unit from the military).


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork (Jul 2, 2015)

PaulS said:


> I can see that you put a lot of thought into that cooker platform. Have you ever used one over an open fire? I'd like to see a video of that.
> I think you need a stronger grate because the heat from a fire will weaken it and if you are using a pot to boil water it is going to be a mess.
> 
> When I cook in the wilds I use either coals where an open fire is allowed or a single burner camp stove (mine is a multi-fuel unit from the military).


:-? Used this type setup for a couple years now with no issues. The grate is designed to be used over an open flame it is a grill grate. This is just one option to use to cook in the "wilds" or your backyard. I use this along with straight coals and a dutch oven, a wood stove style setup, etc.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't do as much outdoor cooking as I would like to, . . . but here is my setup.

I can use a skillet, . . . I can grill, . . . three different dutch ovens, . . . my grandmother's cast iron bean pot, . . . 10 quart coffee pot w/12 cups, . . . it's very versatile and a lot of fun for me.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork (Jul 2, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> I don't do as much outdoor cooking as I would like to, . . . but here is my setup.
> 
> I can use a skillet, . . . I can grill, . . . three different dutch ovens, . . . my grandmother's cast iron bean pot, . . . 10 quart coffee pot w/12 cups, . . . it's very versatile and a lot of fun for me.
> 
> ...


Looks good dwight I have a lot of the same stuff. Love the old style cooking like they did back on the chuck wagons and during the civil war. I plan on building some sort of chuck wagon one day with a dedicated chuck box.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Do you have photographs of the tripod cooker? I am unable to watch videos unless I go to town.


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork (Jul 2, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Do you have photographs of the tripod cooker? I am unable to watch videos unless I go to town.


These are some old pics and does not show the small pulley I added to make it go up and down smooth. It also keeps


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Well so far, . . . I haven't done a tripod. I was doing some steel work some time back, . . . had a bunch of 1/2 round stock left over, . . . used it for my set up.

May think about the tripod, . . .

As for the chuckwagon, . . . I'm thinking about putting a canvas top on the back of a pickup truck, . . . putting everything in boxes, . . . and with a little bit of finagling and decoration on the back of the pickup, . . . wouldn't have to worry about the horses, . . . they'd be under the hood.

Anyway, . . . just some thoughts, . . .

Let us know how you do on that chuckwagon, . . . there are several on Ebay, . . . including this one: The Most Authentic Chuckwagon with All The Accessories | eBay

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks for the photos


----------



## gunsandgearnetwork (Jul 2, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Well so far, . . . I haven't done a tripod. I was doing some steel work some time back, . . . had a bunch of 1/2 round stock left over, . . . used it for my set up.
> 
> May think about the tripod, . . .
> 
> ...


I would love to have an authentic chuck wagon but probably not going to happen. I am thinking of taking a Harbor Freight trailer and putting a smoker (grill) in the front with a chuck box mounted off the back. Hopefully have enough room in the middle of the trailer for supplies. . Probably do it as a father son project for a Boy Scout project to also be able to feed a troop, church group, family get together, etc. I will ad some of the old-timey look to it but a modern version.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

gunsandgearnetwork said:


> I would love to have an authentic chuck wagon but probably not going to happen. I am thinking of taking a Harbor Freight trailer and putting a smoker (grill) in the front with a chuck box mounted off the back. Hopefully have enough room in the middle of the trailer for supplies. . Probably do it as a father son project for a Boy Scout project to also be able to feed a troop, church group, family get together, etc. I will ad some of the old-timey look to it but a modern version.


Make sure to do pics and maybe a video,............

I'm sure there are a bunch of "latent chuck wagon cooks" on here, . . . just waiting to come out of the pantry.........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I too have a full set of cast Iron. I use some of it on the stove top and in the oven for those times when even cooking justifies its use. I have 4 frying pans, a griddle, two dutch ovens, a couple of pots, three cauldrons - for soups and stews, and a muffin pan and a cornbread pan. I use the griddle to make omelettes and crepes. I use the large (16") frying pan for chicken and my wife uses the cornbread pan for her southern style sweet cornbread. The rest is all seasoned and has been used in the past but we don't use them much anymore.


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

this is my set up at the bol

you cant see my pipe stand I have holding the pot by a chain, I can swing the pot in and out, and raise or lower. works well, but for garrison use only.


----------

